# [gelöst] XFCE_PLUGINS in make.conf abschalten -> Fehlermeld.

## rogge

Hej,

ich versuche ein standardmäßig aktiviertes XFCE-USE-flag abzuschalten:

 *Quote:*   

> XFCE_PLUGINS="-brightness"

 

leider kommt es dabei zu folgender Meldung:

 *Quote:*   

> Invalid '-' operator in non-incremental variable 'XFCE_PLUGINS': '-brightness'

 

Portage beachtet das flag zwar, meckert aber trotzdem. Die Meldung kommt sowohl

wenn ich es in der Shell, als auch in der /etc/make.conf setze.

 *Quote:*   

> sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.65

 

Hat jemand eine Idee das Problem zu lösen?

Grüße, roggeLast edited by rogge on Thu Jul 19, 2012 11:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bell

Komisch, keine Ahnung wie es gedacht ist. Logisch wäre es wenn es so unterstützt wäre wie Du es beschreibst.

An sonsten: Folgendes funktioniert:

```
USE="$USE -xfce_plugins_brightness"
```

----------

## bell

Nachtrag: Hab jetzt gelesen was dieses "non-incremental variable" bedeutet. 

Im Profil sind Standard-Werte hinterlegt.

Sobald Du aber eine eigene Definition in die make.conf hinzufügst, werden alle Standard-Werte überschrieben.

In Deinem Fall würde 

XFCE_PLUGINS="nichts"

alle Plugins deaktivieren oder

XFCE_PLUGINS="trash"

alle bis auf trash deaktivieren.

----------

## rogge

 *Quote:*   

> XFCE_PLUGINS="" 

 

hats gebracht! Besten Dank.

MfG rogge

PS: Deine "andere" Lösung übrigens auch  :Wink: 

----------

